# Are there any competitors for skimmer skiff?



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

The skimmer skiff 16 ft is really catching my eye and they are the cheapest skiffs I can find. Are there any other brands that compete that are similar this kind of skiff?

http://www.skimmerskiff.com/index.html


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

SaltMarsh Skiffs.... The 1444v is a beast. I own one and love it.

I like what Bobby has done to the Skimmer Skiffs, as they are definitely built better than they have ever been built, but I don't know if he's changed the actual hull design at all. A few of my buddies had those skiffs, and they didn't pole very well, and the bow curving down would let water come over if a big dude was to get up front. Again, I am not knocking the guy by any means, they definitely have stepped the quality of the build WAY up compared to what Brad at IPB, and the guys in Miami that were selling them briefly were producing. But I just don't believe in the actual hull design. I think with some changes it can be a decent skiff.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

paint it black said:


> SaltMarsh Skiffs.... The 1444v is a beast. I own one and love it.
> 
> I like what Bobby has done to the Skimmer Skiffs, as they are definitely built better than they have ever been built, but I don't know if he's changed the actual hull design at all. A few of my buddies had those skiffs, and they didn't pole very well, and the bow curving down would let water come over if a big dude was to get up front. Again, I am not knocking the guy by any means, they definitely have stepped the quality of the build WAY up compared to what Brad at IPB, and the guys in Miami that were selling them briefly were producing. But I just don't believe in the actual hull design. I think with some changes it can be a decent skiff.


They made some changes to the hull.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

The low country 16 from saltmarsh skiff looks interesting. I e-mailed them for a price request.


----------



## GnarlyD (Jul 1, 2015)

Really interested in this skiff. All the hook has been taken out of the hull from the 14ft, so i expect it to be a great ride. The molded decks they are putting out look great quality. Anyone have experience with one?


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

X2 in the Saltmarsh 
I love mine.


----------



## Eric D Digeon (Aug 26, 2016)

If you dont take a second look at the Skimmer Skiffs 16 your really missing out on a heck of a boat for the price. Here's our we rigged our self


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I ALMOST bought the 17'6"


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

salt marsh heron would be my choice over the skimmer. I have a salt marsh 1444v now and it does a lot better than any other boat close to its size that I've been on. I can only imagine the heron would be huge jump up in performance.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I have lost track of who is making these things now. This little skiff mold has been through more owners than any other. If I remember right Tom Mitzlaf(Mitzi Skiff) was the original designer/builder. Then it was sold to IPB. Then East Cape had a short stint with it. Then I think somebody else bought IPB. Then Bonefish bought to add to their fleet. So who is making the new model today?


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

jonny said:


> I have lost track of who is making these things now. This little skiff mold has been through more owners than any other. If I remember right Tom Mitzlaf(Mitzi Skiff) was the original designer/builder. Then it was sold to IPB. Then East Cape had a short stint with it. Then I think somebody else bought IPB. Then Bonefish bought to add to their fleet. So who is making the new model today?


I don't remember ECC ever having anything to do with it. Skimmer Skiff is making it now along with a couple other models.. and it looks pretty good. Much better than when IPB had the mold. Granted, IPB was selling the hull and trailer for $2200.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

zlenart said:


> salt marsh heron would be my choice over the skimmer. I have a salt marsh 1444v now and it does a lot better than any other boat close to its size that I've been on. I can only imagine the heron would be huge jump up in performance.


Price Wise, Just looking at SM's Heron compared to SS 16, the Heron will run about 20% more than the SS. If you are cost driven this may be a big deal or not...When I decided to go with the SS 16 I was looking at biggest bang for the buck, time will tell if I made the right choice but I believe I did..Now we are talking about the 16 here and not the 14. When speaking with Bobby I asked where he got the mold for the 16 and he stated it was his mold that he made off the 14, with modifications. Hope this helps..


----------



## Eric D Digeon (Aug 26, 2016)

Bobby. The fit and finish is real nice. After running the boat a dozen times I am real impressed and she runs stupid skinny. No hull slap on the poll either.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I don't remember ECC ever having anything to do with it.


Yep. It was a odd arrangement if I remember right. And it was short lived. Kinda like ECC was a partner with IPB. I don't think ECC owned any part of the company. Kinda like a contractor/partner to help with building and selling it. I'm sure there's a vid on YouTube about it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

jonny said:


> Yep. It was a odd arrangement if I remember right. And it was short lived. Kinda like ECC was a partner with IPB. I don't think ECC owned any part of the company. Kinda like a contractor/partner to help with building and selling it. I'm sure there's a vid on YouTube about it.


You are slightly confused.

Tom Mitzlaff designed the IPB 16 hull, for an East Cape side project called Inshore Power Boats. Tom was involved with building early on, then parted ways. Eventually, ECC and Brad parted ways. Brad kept the IPB line of boats. At the time, it was only the one IPB 16 hull. Afterwards, he added the "IPB 14" which is nothing like the IPB 16. I don't know where he got the molds from. Brad ran that business to the ground it seems, the boats were built poorly, then some guys in Miami were selling the IPB 14 hulls on Craigslist and calling them Skimmer Skiffs. Brad sold the company IPB to Bonefish Boatworks. Bonefish Boatworks began to offer the original IPB 16 and added a new version of a Shipoke and called it the IPB14 (It's not the same boat at all). The Skimmer Skiffs in Miami were terribly built. Then, these new guys bought the molds a while back, and from what I gather, they actually know what they are doing, and have made HUGE improvements to the once "ipb14". Personally, still not by cup of tea, as I am not a believer in the design, but I know the new guys have seemed to make some much needed changes and actually build a quality product.

That's what I remember from it. I spoke to a few of the parties involved in the whole history of IPB, and I met with the guys in Miami who were selling them on Craigslist, as a buddy had asked me to go check them out with him when he was considering buying one. When we saw them in person and saw the lack of quality in the build, he went and bought a SaltMarsh. Again, from what I have seen come out of the shop of the guys who are currently building Skimmer Skiff, they have definitely improved them 100% in every aspect.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I just remember there was a lot going on around IPB back then. Hell I'm still confused even after reading your post twice. That was a lot of drama and switching hands.


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bobby is doing a great job now but while a bit more money the Heron in my opinion is just a better design and is built with vinylester resin and kevlar laminates. I'd just get on both and see what you like!


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

Eric D Digeon said:


> If you dont take a second look at the Skimmer Skiffs 16 your really missing out on a heck of a boat for the price. Here's our we rigged our self
> 
> How dry is the ride on the 16?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Definitely check out the Salt Marsh 1444 or the Ankona ShadowCast for competition in that class and price.


----------



## Preston904 (Sep 9, 2016)

Eric D Digeon said:


> If you dont take a second look at the Skimmer Skiffs 16 your really missing out on a heck of a boat for the price. Here's our we rigged our self


I saw when Bobby posted pics of yours and it was exactly what I want to do with my next build if I go Skimmer again. I have a 14 currently.


----------



## Crashcrew1 (Oct 6, 2016)

I have a 2015 SS 14' CC and I'm very happy with it. It poles great and does great while the trolling motor is down and I'm by myself or with a friend. I'm 6' and 230. I've poled a friend around on the front that's the same weight but shorter and haven't had any trouble. It drafts shallow and is quiet.


----------



## Crashcrew1 (Oct 6, 2016)

View attachment 5389


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

I have the 2016 14 and love it know issues at all...I can't speak for the SM but definitely love my SS...


----------



## floridabrahmer (May 31, 2017)

whats the 176 ss drafting?


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

http://piranhaboatworks.com/piranha-raso-p140t/


go take a look at one of those


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Lip Snatcher said:


> I have the 2016 14 and love it know issues at all...I can't speak for the SM but definitely love my SS...


So how do you like the rolled deck. I ordered a 14.6 skimmer and I am trying to decide between the rolled finish or the molded cap. To be honest I like the simplicity of a rolled deck and would be able to buy a couple more options such as a casting platform and a trailer upgrade if I went that route.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> So how do you like the rolled deck. I ordered a 14.6 skimmer and I am trying to decide between the rolled finish or the molded cap. To be honest I like the simplicity of a rolled deck and would be able to buy a couple more options such as a casting platform and a trailer upgrade if I went that route.


I'm happy with the rolled deck it's simple and cost efficient


----------

